# Kontakt scripting - where to start?



## Beluga (Feb 21, 2019)

Sorry, if this is an obvious answer, but where would someone start from simple to deep if interested in learning Kontakt programming and scripting?

Thanks,

Beluga.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 21, 2019)

For barebones start I recommend the old Kontakt Script Language manual. Some basic primers are also here:

https://www.nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/tutorial/

Of course, the old manual doesn't cover all the new features, so at that point you should consult the KSP reference. There's also plenty of information on these forums and NI forums as well...

Active knowledge of programming definitely helps, but is not necessary with enough effort put in.


----------



## Beluga (Feb 22, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> For barebones start I recommend the old Kontakt Script Language manual. Some basic primers are also here:
> 
> https://www.nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/tutorial/
> 
> ...


Much obliged!


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 23, 2019)

I would personally also recommend @d.healey 's courses - I started with no programming experience at all, and now I'm in deep. Still a billion things to learn, but you do get a solid foundation from his courses.


----------



## jfino (Feb 23, 2019)

If you've never coded before it takes a little while for you to get your head around how
things come together but its not difficult, just takes a little while.

Once you learn the basics from the sources stated above. Make small simple projects.
Most libraries unless they have some crazy custom algorithm are quite simple.

Start with basic stuff. Controlling ADSR with knobs, Controlling Insert/send effects, Volume, Pan etc

Also learn general programming principles.
Like commenting on your code, avoiding repeating code when it could be done with a while loop or function.
Google or Youtube Beginners programming mistakes.

Learning those will make sure your that once your code gets more complex its easier to debug and expand.

Also there are plenty of very generous people here always willing to help if you get stuck!

P.s. yummybeats also has some helpful tutorials 
https://blog.yummybeats.com/ksp-kontakt-scripting/basics/


----------



## Jaap (Mar 6, 2019)

thesteelydane said:


> I would personally also recommend @d.healey 's courses - I started with no programming experience at all, and now I'm in deep. Still a billion things to learn, but you do get a solid foundation from his courses.



I really want to second this. Bought the course already a while ago, but dived the last 2 months really into it for creating an upcoming library and it opened my eyes in so many ways regarding setups, workflows, techniques etc and I personally really like how David all explains it. He really makes you connect the dots in your head regarding all this. It gave me a solid basis to move on from.

And furthermore reading upon everything EvilDragon is saying here. A pure goldmine!


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 7, 2019)

I wish there was a sticky for this subject.


----------



## Beluga (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks everyone, appreciate it!


----------



## ManicMiner (Jun 18, 2022)

Does anyone recommend these video courses on Ask.audio by Matt Vanacaro, Kontakt 101, 201, 301, 302 ?








Kontakt Course Library


Learn all of today's popular software for Mac & Windows. Watch videos showing production tips & tricks. View Industry-leading Artists at work in top studios. Real Video, Real Pros, Real Education




ask.video


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jun 18, 2022)

there's some useful stuff on david hilowitz' channel also https://www.youtube.com/c/DavidHilowitzMusic/videos


----------

